# Does this board have spell check?



## tlwmkw (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm probably posting this in the wrong forum but I check this one more frequently and it seems to be one of the busiest.  Can you do a spell check on posts before submitting them?  I see the tools to change font sizes and so on just above where I'm currently typing but don't see a spell check.

tlwmkw


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 7, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> I'm probably posting this in the wrong forum but I check this one more frequently and it seems to be one of the busiest.  Can you do a spell check on posts before submitting them?  I see the tools to change font sizes and so on just above where I'm currently typing but don't see a spell check.
> 
> tlwmkw


 I wish.. I'm a horrible speller..


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 7, 2010)

Both the "chrome" & "Firefox" web browsing software come with spell checking included. Maybe you could switch?

Yes, this is the wrong place to post this: I'm moving this to the TUG board.


----------



## tlwmkw (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry Bill, but I just thought of it when I was on the Marriott board as I was posting something else.

I don't know about other browsers or even which one I'm currently using (not very tech savvy) so I guess my posts will still have faulty spelling.

tlwmkw


----------



## luv2vacation (Jan 7, 2010)

Most likely if you're running a Windows system (Vista, XP, etc.), you're using "Internet Explorer" as your web browser because that's what came with your system (it's a Microsoft product).

I use Mozilla Firefox as my web browser.  If you type in "Mozilla Firefox" through any search engine (Google, Yahoo, etc.), you will get a page to download Firefox.  It is free to download and to use.

Once you have downloaded it, you will have an icon on your desktop (I believe Firefox automatically puts one on your desktop).  Subsequently, when you want to go o the internet, instead of clicking on Internet Explorer, you would click on Mozilla Firefox.  That icon will launch your internet just like IE does.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 7, 2010)

There is no need to change your browser. There are very good FREE spell checkers available as a plug-in for Internet Explorer. I have been using one for a few years now and it works very well.

Just do a search for "Internet Explorer spell checker" and you will see them.


----------



## Charlie D. (Jan 7, 2010)

I may look into those plug-ins for ie. I usually minimize the site, call up microsoft word, do my post on it with its spell check and then copy and paste to the reply box.

Charlie D.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 7, 2010)

To determine which browser you have, look at the very top of your screen. It will say something like "Timeshare Users Group.....Microsoft Internet Explorer' or Mozilla Firefox'. If Firefox, it's built-in and puts a squiggly line under mis-spelled words on the fly. If IE, see below.

When you open the 'Reply' window at the bottom of any thread you want to reply to, in the upper right almost corner, there may be a check mark and ABC. Click there. It will ask if you want to download ie-spell. Click 'yes'. install it and then whenever you want to spell-check something you've typed, just right-click anywhere in the message and select 'spell-check'. Voila! it will go mis-spelled word-by-word through your message. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 7, 2010)

Charlie D. said:


> I may look into those plug-ins for ie. I usually minimize the site, call up microsoft word, do my post on it with its spell check and then copy and paste to the reply box.
> 
> Charlie D.



The plug-in that I use is "ieSpell".


----------



## geekette (Jan 7, 2010)

or do it the old-fashioned way and wait for someone to point out your more comical typos.

we were just talking about an unfortunate typo that came across help desk some months ago.  Poor guy wanted to inform us that his disk was stuck in his pc.  Since then, they have always been referred to as CDs or DVDs by him.  

can't make up good stuff like that, so, I will most certainly forgive any spelling errors you might make, if you forgive my chuckling should a fun one show up.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 7, 2010)

Hint:  In the blue bar at the top of this (and every) forum's message list is a "Search this forum" link.  Searching this "About TUG BBS" forum for "spell check" will get you a list of all existing threads or individual posts (your choice) where this has been discussed.  

These two are probably the most helpful:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99251
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9559

If you want to search the entire BBS, not just this particular forum (although that would probably be the best choice in this case), use the Search link in the blue navigation bar higher up on the page.


----------



## JimC (Jan 8, 2010)

Try iespell.


----------



## california-bighorn (Jan 17, 2010)

I actually keep a dictionary next to my PC.  Not that it helps when I don't realize I made a mistake.  And I spell so poorly, sometimes I have trouble even finding the word I'm looking for.  Spellcheckers are a great tool, but, even at work I find spellchecker programs won't find nor fix everything.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 18, 2010)

california-bighorn said:


> I actually keep a dictionary next to my PC.  Not that it helps when I don't realize I made a mistake.  And I spell so poorly, sometimes I have trouble even finding the word I'm looking for.  Spellcheckers are a great tool, but, even at work I find spellchecker programs won't find nor fix everything.



I am a pretty good at spelling and have never had a problem with "iespell". I have been using it for several years ans it has never failed me. It is very easy to use. Almost all of my spelling errors are due to typos.

Bear in mind that a spell checker just checks each individual word unless it also does grammar checking. Sometimes a word will be misspelled and not caught because it was a legitimate word, just not the one intended.


----------

